# Lord take me now Turkey



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

I know--some thought the 10 steps to a perfect turkey from America's Test Kitchen were too many steps, too much bother...well, since I roast about a turkey a month, thought I'd try it...to quote Christopher Kimball, "oh, Lord, take me now." That turkey is fantastic. The skin is crisp, the meat is juicy...oh, LTMN. Pictures to follow--DH was delayed.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 26, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I know--some thought the 10 steps to a perfect turkey from America's Test Kitchen were too many steps, too much bother...well, since I roast about a turkey a month, thought I'd try it...to quote Christopher Kimball, "oh, Lord, take me now." That turkey is fantastic. The skin is crisp, the meat is juicy...oh, LTMN. Pictures to follow--DH was delayed.



I love turkey.  I could eat it happily once a month.  Frank, on the other hand, is not that much of a fan.  Do you have the link to the steps you used?


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

I posted the link in:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/dry-brining-a-turkey-76271.html

I did pour Maderia over the bird before I cooked it...while waiting for the DH to get out to the farm, I must say, I can't resist the skin. Good thing the DH "won't eat fat" (he and Jack Sprat)....


----------



## Timothy (Nov 26, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I posted the link in:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/dry-brining-a-turkey-76271.html
> 
> I did pour Maderia over the bird before I cooked it...while waiting for the DH to get out to the farm, I must say, I can't resist the skin. Good thing the DH "won't eat fat" (he and Jack Sprat)....


 
Thanks CWS, but I couldn't get past their 14 day trial popup. It has no way to close it and it blocks access to the recipe.

Roast Crisped-Skin Turkey :: America’s Test Kitchen :: Recipes


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry--wrong link. This is from this season, so access should be available to non-members. If not, I can PM it to you.

Old-Fashioned Stuffed Turkey :: America’s Test Kitchen :: Recipes


----------



## msmofet (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't see recipe as a non-member. Can you PM me the steps/recipe please? Thank you


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 26, 2011)

Me too, please.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 26, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry--wrong link. This is from this season, so access should be available to non-members. If not, I can PM it to you.
> 
> Old-Fashioned Stuffed Turkey :: America’s Test Kitchen :: Recipes


 
Thank you CWS, it played perfectly!

This old dog learned a couple new tricks!


----------



## Addie (Nov 27, 2011)

*ATK subscriptions*



Timothy said:


> Thanks CWS, but I couldn't get past their 14 day trial popup. It has no way to close it and it blocks access to the recipe.
> 
> Roast Crisped-Skin Turkey :: America’s Test Kitchen :: Recipes


 
That is the problem with trying to access their site. Make friends with someone who has subscribed and hope they let you use their site. Or better yet, subscribe for their "*Cooks Illustrated*" magazine. All the information is in there and you can keep the magazine for years to come as a reference library. But it is pricey for a magazine that comes out only every other month. I renew for my daughter every year for her birthday. Then I borrow them. You will find that everything that is on the show, is in the magazine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 27, 2011)

This recipe is from Season 11--so it should display without having to have a membership. I will PM the recipe tomorrow. My back is bothering me tonight. And, I have to save it anyway so I don't lose it when the season 12 starts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 27, 2011)

Go to CWS's latest link.  Register, it's free, and check no free magazine, unless you want it.  Then uncheck all the stuff below unless you want to receive emails and offers from other sister companies.  Et voila!  The recipe pops up!  No runs, no drips, no errors!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Go to CWS's latest link. Register, it's free, and check no free magazine, unless you want it. Then uncheck all the stuff below unless you want to receive emails and offers from other sister companies. Et voila! The recipe pops up! No runs, no drips, no errors!


 
Nope >> Run Time Error
 Tried many times


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 27, 2011)

msmofet said:
			
		

> Nope >> Run Time Error
> Tried many times



Huh.  Just tried it again, it worked fine.  

I'll copy it to my Recipe Box, see if I can help CWS out. Hope you don't mind, CWS.

OK, just PM'd.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Huh. Just tried it again, it worked fine.
> 
> I'll copy it to my Recipe Box, see if I can help CWS out. Hope you don't mind, CWS.
> 
> OK, just PM'd.


 
THANKS Dawgluver--I'm about to strain the turkey stock I made today from the bones, put the hens to bed, and bed for myself. The turkey was awesome and worth the effort. I didn't do the stuffing steps--I skipped stuffing. But the turkey is not "cardboard" the next day. And the skin was amazing--now if I can figure out how to make the skin without having to do a whole turkey...


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> THANKS Dawgluver--I'm about to strain the turkey stock I made today from the bones, put the hens to bed, and bed for myself. The turkey was awesome and worth the effort. I didn't do the stuffing steps--I skipped stuffing. But the turkey is not "cardboard" the next day. And the skin was amazing--*now if I can figure out how to make the skin without having to do a whole turkey*...


 
 Let me know how that works out. Also how about over easy egg yolks to dip in *WITHOUT* the whites?


----------

